# July Cripple Creek Cat Tourney Results



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather cooperated for once and we had a decent turnout. There were 144 adults and 3 kids under 12 years of age, fishing for a total payout of cash and prizes of $1,826.50. 

1st Place-Joe Medal-22.4 pounds, $500.00
2nd Place-Andrew Westrich-21.8 pounds, $300.00
3rd & 4th Place-(tie)-Don Mammone, 21.2 pounds & Mike Smith, 21.2 pounds-the combined total of 3rd & 4th place money of $360.00 was split. Normally we use the biggest fish to break the tie but both entrants were also tied for big fish with 9.8 pounds.
5th Place-Kenneth Biddle-17 pounds, $111.00

Kids 1st Place-Mike L. Smith-5.5 pounds, $10.00 + $5.00 Gift Certificate
Kids 2nd Place-Lanny Walker-4.8 pounds, $5.00 + $5.00 Gift Certificate

Odd Fish- Matt Border-11 pound Carp, $84.00
Big Fish-Andrew Westrich-10 pounds, $81.00

Flathead-Zach Zbinden-26.5 pounds, $180.00

Drawings:
$5.00 Gift Certificate-Cole Starkey
$10.00 Gift Certificate-Vaiala Morris
Hat-Owen Miller
Hat-Jason Risley
T-Shirt-Dan Maney
T-Shirt-Eric Wohlgamuth
50/50-John Parrish, $48.50
Rod & Reel-Glenn Johnson


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jim. That was a very good turnout........... CATKING


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

You sure you want Jason in a hat advertising for you??   

I am kicking my self for choosing the other option this weekend. I wore my first white strip today..... The only thing to even touch one of my baits was a gar. Dad didn't do much better, but I'm sure that isn't how the story will come out!

Speeking of white stripes I think it is time to get a shower and get this smell off!

See you soon Jim.
Rob


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, so your trip with your Dad was pretty Crappie, huh Bub? Choose second rate company.......get second rate results. (Just kiddin' of course; don't want to add to the length of his therapy sessions)


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey, I almost made it into the money! Oh wait, I needed 10 more pounds of fish to touch the money!


----------

